# Do you feel a special connection to your home town?



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I know some people do but I have a pretty strong dislike for my home town to be honest, some of it's justified, some of it's irrational. I instantly feel better as soon as I leave it though.

Some days I'm indifferent though, and I know it's not _all _ bad. But I can't help my feelings. Plus I moved away and then had to move back which made it worse. I have a much better and more positive outlook on this town when I'm not living in it. 

I really love my family though, but I'd love them anywhere I don't think home automatically = the whole town they're in.

How do you feel about your home town? Do you feel it's home for you?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm neutral towards it. I lived here my whole life. Don't really like it that much. Although we do have a Stop sign with "Hammer Time" spray painted on it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I love my hometown. A lot of people don't like it because there isn't much to do, though.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not there anymore and I don't miss it. The longer I am disconnected from it the more I realize how borked in the head everything is, in a way that I cannot adequately explain. There's always a childishness in it, a petulance that I can only explain by having gone to school there and experienced it without that adult way of trying to hide it. And the police are hung up on their own authority.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's LA but I also lived in the bay area when I was very small. ummmm....neutral I guess. I do like California. I don't consider anywhere home. I've been on the move way too much throughout my life to have a home. Only my dad and step-monster are still there. And my dad sucks as a parent. My sister lives on the opposite side of the country. There is no family home either. So it's not like there is anything drawing me back to LA.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not a big fan, though I keep coming back. There are some nice things to do a short drive away. I think part of me sees it as a measure of success in how far away I could get away from there in life and that hasn't been fully realized and partly won't be.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I dislike it, well actually I dislike the entire state but there are definitely worse places here so I can't complain that much.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I love the Seattle Metro Area. I wouldn't want to live anyware else, except for maybe Hawaii.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I love the Seattle Metro Area. I wouldn't want to live anyware else, except for maybe Hawaii.


I want to move there during or after college.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I want to move there during or after college.


Our unemployment rate ( for King County) is 4.4%, so they are alot of jobs available here. Weather sucks in the winter, but its been nice this summer with lots of sunny days in the 70s & 80s.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Our unemployment rate ( for King County) is 4.4%, so they are alot of jobs available here. Weather sucks in the winter, but its been nice this summer with lots of sunny days in the 70s & 80s.


The software industry there is especially strong there and more appealing than the over saturated silicon valley/san francisco area. The weather is actually appealing compared to the hell that is texas weather.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I feel a connection since i grew up there and had great and bad times, but everyone i knew moved away or don't bother talking to me anymore. I'm just left with the fond memories of this town...and my mom. She still lives there. It's fun to visit every few years and see how it's changing.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

My home town has a certain reputation among people from other cities here, some think that it's not as safe, as, say, the capital city and it's easer to get in trouble here (especially if you come across drunk basketball fans in a bar lol ). Oh, and they say that we have a terrible accent  It's unlikely that I'll stay here for long after I'm done with my education, but I really, really like it.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not even sure if I have a hometown. I tell people "Fairfax, Virginia" because that's where I went to high school and it's where my parents currently live, but prior to that I bounced all over the place. I don't think I could even navigate around there anymore. It's been so long and everything keeps changing. 

I will admit, however, to getting nostalgic whenever I wear one of my UVa t-shirts to work. I know that's Charlottesville, not Fairfax, but close enough.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

My family moved around a lot - across the world at one point. I don't have a home town, but where I grew up mostly is in Texas. I would say homestate, which I currently reside in. It's okay, I like it.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

It will always have a place in my heart as I grew up there but I live elsewhere now and I would say I prefer my current location. However, I may move back there in the next few years because of the job market.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A special connection? Not really. It's an okay town...not much to do though and the kids here are all the same pretty much. The suburbs are okay, but I think I'm more of a city girl.



galacticsenator said:


> I want to move there during or after college.


Same. I plan on doing a co-op there during college and then moving there after I graduate.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I've always lived here, so I can't really give a definitive answer.
But I think this will always have a special place with me, though I could probably live elsewhere without much problem.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

yes. a special, awful one.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i love it here!

voted _I wouldn't want to live anywhere else_


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, if we're talking about my home-city, then I guess I do have a connection, since I'd hate to live in any other city in Romania except Bucharest (way superior to other Romanian cities in every way).

I'd give up Bucharest only to live in the USA or France.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

**** no, I wanna get out of here ASAP.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The town where I lived my first 22 years is a boring place I don't particularly care for. The different town where my family now lives isn't my home either. I guess what gives me the positive "home" feeling most is the town where I lived for 7 years after I moved out from my parents.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't really have a 'hometown' as such. What happens when you're from a large city?

I mean, I've lived in Sydney for nearly my whole life, yet there is no way I know it as well as someone would know a smaller town they had lived in for the same period. I guess I might have a 'home district' then?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I love my hometown to the extent that I see _it_ as one of the people who raised me, but I don't see myself living here permanently. In fact, I can't wait to leave... again.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I do, but I'd never go back.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. I grew up on a poor town with too many street gangs. My father worked hard to get us out of there. I don't consider it my home town, just the town I grew up in.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

no, i dislike it mostly for the people that live here.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I wish they would drop the neutron bomb on this place to but it that way...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am about to take ownership of the house I grew up in....to undo the childhood damage from peer bullying and family mental illness growing up. This is going to be my place for healing. I have accomplished a lot to get where I am. It's like I am facing the pain head on.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No.

It does have a long history of Swedish immigrants coming over however. :stu Lots of buildings referencing that heritage.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

No. I live in a specific section of a major city, and I just don't fit in with the people or the culture. I know this sounds mean, but a lot of the people in my area are quite vapid, and since I care about things other than just guys and my appearance, I don't have anything in common with a lot of them.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I grew up in Oxnard, CA and I really liked it there. I don't feel a real special attachment though. I miss some places but that's all. I moved here at 15 and I hate it here. I don't consider it my hometown though since its not where I grew up. Every time I leave this town, I become a lot happier. Im always upset when I have to come back. If I could move to Portland or Seattle Id be a hell of a lot happier.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

It still feels like home when I'm there- so there's that connection, albeit not a very special one, and one that's slowly fading as time goes by and new homes are emerging.

My hometown friends (which weren't many) and the flakes I hanged out with, packed and moved to other places. All that remains is family, some old acquaintances, and the beautiful scenery of the countryside and other nostalgic spots I occasionally ventured.
At the moment, I'm happy living away from there. I need a fresh start.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

jon snow said:


> It still feels like home when I'm there- so there's that connection, albeit not a very special one, and one that's slowly fading as time goes by and new homes are emerging.
> 
> My hometown friends (which weren't many) and the flakes I hanged out with, packed and moved to other places. All that remains is family, some old acquaintances, and the beautiful scenery of the countryside and other nostalgic spots I occasionally ventured.
> At the moment, I'm happy living away from there. I need a fresh start.


I thought Winterfell was supposed to be a nice place?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No connection at all. I just live here because I work here.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I really do. I love everything- the mountains, ocean, forest, urban density, glass towers, food, the rain, even the downtown eastside. It's my home and I love it.. warts and all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> I thought Winterfell was supposed to be a nice place?


He did run away to join The Night's Watch so it can't have been that great I guess?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am about to take ownership of the house I grew up in....to undo the childhood damage from peer bullying and family mental illness growing up. This is going to be my place for healing. I have accomplished a lot to get where I am. It's like I am facing the pain head on.


That sounds like a healthy idea, I wish you luck.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I moved so much when I was little that I'm not sure what to call my "home town".


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I feel a connection to my hometown, but it's kind of weak because the place has changed so much. 

It used to be a nice little country town. Now it's an overcrowded suburb.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Nope, it's a terrible place full of terrible people.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I have never felt any connection to any place that I have resided. I bought my house seven years ago, and will feel nothing negative when I leave. Where I was born was simply a place on a map, where I grew up the same. I guess maybe it's because I don't associate with my family, who knows.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't like my town. I still remember the day I cried when I left my old home. However, since my mother and occasionally my father live here... eh...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ive been on the same street, house and city since I was born. Im use to it.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

No. Never have. I'm 23 and have moved over 15 times.

You never get attached to a house that you're only going to leave in a year. You don't get attached to your neighbors, you make friends but you don't really let them in. You don't try to make a name for yourself in school or get established in the working world. 

Wow, when I read that, it comes off as depressing. lol. But I have learned to embrace my nomadic lifestyle, there's good things about it, too


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This city is home & always will be to me. What I dislike is the fact that if I went out more I'd constantly run into people from my past. As it is I still do from time to time & I never have anything to say which is always awkward. I could & would easily live elsewhere for that reason alone


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> This city is home & always will be to me. What I dislike is the fact that if I went out more I'd constantly run into people from my past. As it is I still do from time to time & I never have anything to say which is always awkward. I could & would easily live elsewhere for that reason alone


Where would you like to live?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I have no strong attachments to my 'home' town, I'm not sure I even have one really. My family moved around the country every 3 years or so, the longest I've spent in one place happened to be when I moved out so I feel a stronger attachment to that little rural town than I do to the bustling concrete jungle I'm currently residing in.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes I do love my hometown. Lived here all my life. Almost every place has a memory  I wouldn't mind travelling elsewhere but I think I would always come back here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

SunshineRayy said:


> Where would you like to live?


I'm not quite sure actually, I'd have to travel a bit more within the country to really decide. Outside of the country somewhere in England would be awesome


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

My hometown is where my wonderful aunt lives and my grandparents live just an hour from there. I was born there then we moved 6mos after that, lived elsewhere for about 6-7 years then we moved back there for 4 years. That makes it the place I've lived the longest. 

Home is where the heart is and even if I like where I live currently, I feel like my heart is split in two.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Not particularly. In fact, I kinda feel like some of my rut can be attributed to living in the same place for 30 years.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I feel a huge sense of loyalty and connection to my home town. I've grown up here and countless generations of my dad's side of the family were born here too.

It's really small and there isn't much work here, though, so I'll have to move away for a few years. I'd like to come back when I 'settle down', though.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes. although, I am sentimental and feel like I've made my mark anywhere I have had stayed.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I dislike my hometown.. I've never left it.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

LoL no, my town sucks!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yes i miss my childhood, wish i could go back and be more mature about everything


----------

